# Sellmerdiers



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi Ladies

Has anyone ordered from Sellmerdiers? Cryos International no longer deliver to home addresses but Sellmerdiers will deliver if you're a health professional. Anyone any experience of this company??


----------

